# Looking for Detroit, Michigan pellet source...



## bob the noob (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, long time no post.

I just ordered a pellet smoker from Amaz-n-smokers after getting the dust based smoker and loving it.  I've seen several people here love the pellet smoker too so I'm sure it'll be great.

I was wondering if any of you knew of a place that sells pellets around Detroit area in Michigan?  I'm looking for pure 100% though, to many brands I've found online have been blended which bugs me.  How they can call them "hickory" pellets when they're 2/3s OAK is beyond me.

Thanks!

-Bob


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you thought about ordering from Todd? He has incredible customer service and lots of choices in pellets at pretty reasonable prices


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Scar and I think Todd's are 100% of whatever wood he sells.


----------



## roller (Aug 19, 2011)

I second that and mine is on its way !!!!!


----------



## venture (Aug 19, 2011)

I would trust Todd and his products over anything or anybody else.  Can't beat his customer service, and he stands behind his products.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2011)

I would buy from Todd myself, you know you will be taken care of and get a quality product to boot.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, I can't add any more to the endorsements you've been given.  I've used Todd's pellets and they are far superior to what you can find locally.  Speed of delivery?  I live clear out on the left coast and the delivery is extremely fast.  What more can you ask for?  He's a square shooter..... a rarity these days.  You'll do right by him.


----------



## leisureworks (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are looking for a local source, we've got them!  We are also a MAK Grill dealer here in Michigan.  Leisure Works 5204 Jackson Rd Ann Arbor MI 734-668-7665


----------

